# CA wildfires, climate change or mismanagement? #127



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More fires rage in California. Is the cause Global Warming or mismanagement on California's part? Plus Pelosi actually used the word "transparent". Was she talking about her skin?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-14T22_44_21-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll never trust you again.

I suppose I should thank you for bleeping out my profanity. Thank you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'll never trust you again.
> 
> I suppose I should thank you for bleeping out my profanity. Thank you.


Your mistake was ever trusting me to begin with.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh good! Another episode.... I've fallen woefully behind in my "Denton and Sasquatch." Got some sewing and some serious catching up to do, if the power holds out that is. Quite the first snow storm going on here. I've never seen anything like it this early. I'd say there's a good 4 inches out there now and it's coming down hard and heavy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Oh good! Another episode.... I've fallen woefully behind in my "Denton and Sasquatch." Got some sewing and some serious catching up to do, if the power holds out that is. Quite the first snow storm going on here. I've never seen anything like it this early. I'd say there's a good 4 inches out there now and it's coming down hard and heavy.


California could use that to put out the fires. Then they could blame the snowfall on Trump for creating climate change.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton, I liked Robert De Niro until i heard his take on Trump. Now I just call him Nero, 'cause De Niro's as crazy as that. Both are nutters.

Nero

View attachment 92747


De Niro

View attachment 92749


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a total Mismanagement . Done to serve an agenda.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

DeNiro is and always was a terrible actor. Hes the same guy in every movie. Plays the tough guy but in real life is a puny yappy chihuahua.

He's such a little piece of excrement he has to wear platform shoes to feel like a big man.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> DeNiro is and always was a terrible actor. Hes the same guy in every movie. Plays the tough guy but in real life is a puny yappy chihuahua.
> 
> He's such a little piece of excrement he has to wear platform shoes to feel like a big man.
> 
> ...


That's one screwed up little dude!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I thought they had the answer as to how these fires started? Wasnt it a Campfire? Or what. I am confused now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Does DeNiro really think no one notices those shoes? What a dipwad.


----------



## JoeC95 (Oct 4, 2018)

Keep 'em coming fellas!:vs_clap:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I thought they had the answer as to how these fires started? Wasnt it a Campfire? Or what. I am confused now.


"Campfire" was the name of the road near the start of the blaze. The firefighters are usually the first ones on the scene and designate the area with a "name."


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

I think Gid is pissed at California. Just waiting on the locusts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mismanagement. No logging allowed so to save the owls.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cut the undergrowth, and clear the brush near the trees, and cut down the dead trees. Create clearings, put some space between trees; and burn all of the stuff that was cut down, in a great big clearing. I learned that in the Boy Scouts, when I was 10.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> Cut the undergrowth, and clear the brush near the trees, and cut down the dead trees; and that will go a long way to preventing fires. I learned that in the Boy Scouts, when I was 10.


They don't have the vegetation and terrain we do. They also have some stiff, seasonal winds that used to play havoc with the truck back in my driving days.
Still, better land management is necessary, rather than letting the brain-dead liberals run the show.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> They don't have the vegetation and terrain we do. They also have some stiff, seasonal winds that used to play havoc with the truck back in my driving days.
> Still, better land management is necessary, rather than letting the brain-dead liberals run the show.


That is true, but I have faith in engineers and heavy equipment, and I think that plowing a lot of it under, would help a lot. And creating open space, and making big burn piles on open ground, would help.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

woodchipper518 said:


> I think Gid is pissed at California. Just waiting on the locusts.


California already has locusts. See Pelosi, Harris, Feinstein, Newsom, etc. Plenty of locusts in California. :vs_smile:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I thought they had the answer as to how these fires started? Wasnt it a Campfire? Or what. I am confused now.


The word the media puts out is "campfire" when in reality it was homeless living, not camping, in areas they shouldnt be.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

